# A true UNSPORTSMAN at Alums spillway



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I was casting over at the spillway yesterday and the guy across from the sidewalk had a serious musky on a rope. I asked him how big he replied 47+, I asked him what he was gonna do with it....this is unbelievable. 

He goes on to tell me he is keeping it on the rope to show his friends when they get off work. He said his friends want pictures with it. He said it would be a few hours til they got down to the spillway, all the time this fish is being lead around the spillway to show anyone who would look. He said he already took photos after I offered to take pics so he could release the fish. This dirtbag proceeded to drag this fish completely around from one side to the other crossing below the bridge. He went on to tell me the fish will be ok the water is cold. Then 2 people showed up they went under the bridge to do a 20 minute photo shoot with that fish. Several other guys fishing also commented that releasing the fish is the correct thing to do if he was not keeping it. He paraded that fish around for hours. I could understand if it was his first Muskie but he said he catches them all the time. I finally had enough of him walking up and down the sidewalk with the fish be towed behind him on its side......it was all I could do not to push him in the water. Sorry for the rant....actually no I an not! I did try to cast a lure to snag his rope when we walked away....lol. Too early for target casting I guess.


----------



## prollins (Nov 6, 2013)

Some people are not sportsmen. Many are idiots with a rod.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there is nothing sportsmanlike about slobs like him. its better to just bite your tongue when you see something like this. its just not worth maybe getting shot. like already said stupid cant be fixed.

rant welcome
sherman


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I hate seeing this, I have no problem if someone is uninformed. Most of the time after a brief chat most fisherman understand the CPR ethic that has provided such angling opportunities. When folks remain willfully ignorant or just don't care....ah man not enough time or space on here but I feel for you.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder if they ended up releasing it. Even if they did, it probably would not survive. A 47" Muskie doesn't grow on trees...


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

Who cares it was his fish why should he have to get permission from anyone to decide what he does with a fish he caught.i get a angry when people stick there nose where it doesnt belong.how would you like it if some ******* came over to you and said watch you catching?then he looked at you and said well you should let them go just because i said so.you wouldnt like it very much.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I understand a persons concern for trophy fish ,BUT, a trophy fish to you may be a catfish, a bass, etc. a trophy fish is in the eye of the beholder, its to bad that a sport we all enjoy have to many that want to criticize those others that lawfully enjoy the same sport. If it's legal , it's his to take care of how ever he wants and hopefully he uses the fish at least and it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Robarge123 said:


> Who cares it was his fish why should he have to get permission from anyone to decide what he does with a fish he caught.i get a angry when people stick there nose where it doesnt belong.how would you like it if some ******* came over to you and said watch you catching?then he looked at you and said well you should let them go just because i said so.you wouldnt like it very much.


There is a dramatic difference between keeping a fish and torturing animals moron.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I too would love to see that fish released unharmed but it is his fish obtained legally and he can do whatever he wants to do with it. He could have cut it in pieces and put it in his cooler if he wanted to. Doesn't mean that is what I would like to see or what I would ever do with that fish but I would have ZERO right to TELL him what to do or to get mad at him for actions he takes within the law. If you don't like the laws work to change the laws.

You have no right to assign and impose your beliefs on him or anyone else fishing within the legal boundaries. You wanted to push him in the water when his actions were well within the law? You were the guilty party in this relayed experience. You have no more right to tell anyone else how to fish anymore than someone has the right to tell you how to fish. Sad world we live in.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lundy said:


> You have no right to assign and impose your beliefs on him or anyone else fishing within the legal boundaries. You wanted to push him in the water when his actions were well within the law? You were the guilty party in this relayed experience. You have no more right to tell anyone else how to fish anymore than someone has the right to tell you how to fish. Sad world we live in.


+1


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

KaGee said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

X3


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

×4. As much as it sucks for the fish. Its his fish.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

+5 his fish his deal.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

+6 Ohio law *1533.03 Harassment of hunters, trappers, and fishers prohibited *


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

chris1162 said:


> There is a dramatic difference between keeping a fish and torturing animals moron.


So you've never thrown a fish in the cooler alive?

BTW: do you torture bait with hooks while your flathead fishing......"moron"?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ronny said:


> So you've never thrown a fish in the cooler alive?
> 
> BTW: do you torture bait with hooks while your flathead fishing......"moron"?


I do throw them in the cooler alive when keeping them. I dont walk it on a leash before releasing like a moron though. Its his right to do so but in MY opinion its just something i wouldnt respect or do.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey guys lets please stop the name calling. were all entitled to our opinion. i for one think its wrong to treat a fish like this. but it is his fish. I'm guilty of doing something like this with a big 15# gar i caught trolling on dale hollow with a hot n tot some yrs ago. threw it in the boat for the trip back to the launch. then tied it on a rope and placed it in the water until our wives showed up to see this huge monster.
sherman


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

We are all born ignorant, but one must work hard to remain stupid.
-Ben Franklin

We all make choices - and we must learn to do this task in the heat of the moment. 

I (try) to live by two sayings - If you can't smile about why you have to do it, or why you are going to do it - then don't do it. Secondly - show a little respect and your get a little respect.

I have an army of fish I've caught up north that I wasn't going to clean and wasn't going to mount, and in those days - no cameras around - so each memory of release still brings a smile..

Yes - his fish - to do as he sees fit - but he is truly an embarrassment to sportsman. As human's - in our strive for attention - in moments of egotistical/emotional highs - we tend to act or do STUPID things (my favorite are famous people loving the attention and high on the moment so they hold their toddler OVER THE RAILING of a balcony - nothing - NOTHING in this world suggests "F*$&ing MORON MORE - in most cases - honest mistake - but title still fits). 

He is proud of his fish - and yep - its his fish - but I'm gonna go way out on a limb that his accomplishment that day will be heavily shadowed by his ignorance, for anyone who saw or heard first hand (as we have, and his belated buddies will). Unfortunately - our society bases much more on a cheap picture posted on social media - and makes him out a hero. 

I just hope one more saying is true - what comes around - goes around. Maybe - jus maybe - one of my requested (signature) GMO muskies will decide to 'play' with him one day - SEE - my saying works - I'm smiling.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe he was training the fish as a pet? So he could just talk to it next time as it swims by. I’ve had many muskys come up to my boat and wink at me as they look at my bait. That’s the only explanation I have for this .....it’s someones pet who caught them before, put them on a leash, and trained them to come back and just say hi .........


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sady dog said:


> Maybe he was training the fish as a pet? So he could just talk to it next time as it swims by. I’ve had many muskys come up to my boat and wink at me as they look at my bait. That’s the only explanation I have for this .....it’s someones pet who caught them before, put them on a leash, and trained them to come back and just say hi .........


you added a smile to my face today. must be a good day for the both of us.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If he wants to take it home to feed it to his dog or bury it in the garden that's his business.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if god had made us all alike then everybody would think I'm the best lookin man in the world, LOL. opinions are like a holes and most stink, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

This reminds me of an issue that I kept seeing happen with Some of my so-called Sportsman acquaintances that I used to fish with. (Notice I said used to fish with). Ice fishing for the past couple years on inland lakes in Ohio, would catch a carp or salamander (mudpuppy / Water Dog)and they would just throw it on the ice and leave it to suffocate and die. Now I'm not a tree hugger or anything but I do have respect for all living things that bleed and can feel pain just like I do. Believe me I've wanted to say something to them about it but I just let it go. Why kill something just to kill it if you're not going to use it? I tried to show some respect (for lack of a better word) for their opinions and beliefs. Some people like to play God and unfortunately sometimes it's at the suffering of living things secondary on the food chain. It's like they blamed the carp for not catching any walleyes that day or that's why the walleye arent in here. Those mud puppies eat all the bait fish. Bulshit!When I'm looking at underwater footage all those fish swim together and are part of the aquatic ecosystem. And yes some (Sportsman) let the adrenaline rush and the short-lived attention take over. It sucks but I guess everyone is different in you just have to take the good with the bad and try to make the best of it, I just try not to be around those types of people There's always going to be people like that forever there's nothing we can do about it. Everyone is different and unfortunately I guess that's what makes us human beings and not robots, yet.? PS those types will have their day!!


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

ARE - EEE - ESS - PEE - EEE- SEE - TEE

Yeah - read it - read it again - try not to hum it - and think - does anything deserve it...

I've seen guys purposely kill Musky before (they felt the musky killed their choice of fish)...
You can't cure dumb, but at least he believes in something he thinks serves a greater good - the saving of his chosen fish species...

This guy is worse - as his motivation is the fulfillment of societal bragging rights. His only belief in it - he's gonna (and his dipchit buddies) are gonna look good....

When I was in 11 I caught a 6lb largemouth (in OH) and drug it to a prominent figure in my youthful fishing (not my father - but friend of the family). He - immediately - dropped what he was doing - and took the time to walk with me back to the water (1/4 mile) and try to revive and release - and then installed upon me the benefit vs. loss of killing the bass. He knew I had killed it - but went through the motions to show the importance - and let me know he would have been prouder of my catch had I simply measured it and then gave it back to the water - that has forever stuck with me.

If you need bragging rights - then you need to either catch something that satisfies YOU - or give up fishing altogether. 

The FISH are just the bonus - the ability to get out there and be out there - that is the real treasure.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

If he planned on (eventually) releasing the fish, he risked, unnecessarily, the life of the fish by treating it like he did.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

brettmansdorf said:


> This guy is worse - as his motivation is the fulfillment of societal bragging rights. His only belief in it - he's gonna (and his dipchit buddies) are gonna look good....
> 
> If you need bragging rights - then you need to either catch something that satisfies YOU - or give up fishing altogether.


That is a lot of assumption and assigning of motivation seeing you were not there and he is someone you have never met or spoken to. I am sure fishermen fish for any number of reasons, including "bragging rights" for some, maybe many. They do all however the right to use any motivation they choose providing it is within the legal confines. Your suggestion that if someone fishes for a reason other than what you have defined as acceptable that they should quit fishing all together is most certainly counter to a free society.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Lundy said:


> That is a lot of assumption and assigning of motivation seeing you were not there and he is someone you have never met or spoken to. I am sure fishermen fish for any number of reasons, including "bragging rights" for some, maybe many. They do all however the right to use any motivation they choose providing it is within the legal confines.


I concede that person was well with in his STATE given right in his actions – no argument - just a fancy-dancy saying... Ignorance in the law has become the norm but it should NEVER excuse ignorance in the public. 



Lundy said:


> Your suggestion that if someone fishes for a reason other than what you have defined as acceptable that they should quit fishing all together is most certainly counter to a free society.


That is not what I said/meant, but I’ll clarify (colorfully).
My statement refers to a person finding satisfaction from within, not from others. In this guy’s case we have a term – narcissist (a person who has an excessive interest in or admiration of themselves) – Adolf Hitler, Kim Kardashian/Kanye West, Napoleon Barnaparte, nothing but the finest attributors to the advancement of humanity…

Real world experience (for me) - I would categorize Mr. Muskie with that small % of past clientele in Canada who would bring a 45-70 or 375mag to shoot 135lb black beer. Was that action legal - YEP - even in Canada. However, in the eyes of those of us who have respect and a passion for the outdoors - it was simply disrespectful and in some cases ignorant. 

YES – this might have been his first “BIG” fish – but I didn’t’ hear that – I hear – gotta let my buddies in a few hours take pics – “OH HEY DID YOU SEE THIS (as he jerks the fish out of the water to show another passer-byer) and begins to tell his story”. 

Better example…. It’s the difference between the sportsman who lands an upper MI salmon on a fly rod, wading in the river and the weekend warrior drunk who snags from shore at the dam. YOU may put them in the same category – I never will. 

YES – I’ll say it publically. If you are a huge narcissist – get help – spend your time in therapy not on the water. Now the smartazz smack talker in me says - once therapy makes you realize your prize catch is simply bait for most of us - you can come supply us anytime...

My argumentative nature and smartazz comments are just CABIN FEVER!!!! You take the time to be on staff - a passion for it - hat is off, regardless of opinion - hat is off to that. 

We have all met morons on the banks (and in them too) - thankfully they are few and far between.

Its guys this this that create those recurring nightmares - I'm at the lake - casting when an FLEET of PVC with red lights come my way - as they get close I notice - they are all paitned black and in big red letters - M.A.M.F. - and a crowd of 40-50 something ex-schoolmarms are driving the PVC - I'm surrounded by 20 of them - they are throwing wake and make ruckus - so I give up - pull up - and leave... Mother's against muskie fisherman has won today...

B.good


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

No outlet road ahead...turn right here.


----------

